

A Turing Test for Computer Game Bots - edw519
http://www.technologyreview.com/printer_friendly_article.aspx?id=23415&channel=computing&section=

======
jessejmc
"Each expert judge on the prize panel took turns shooting against two
unidentified opponents-one human-controlled, the other a bot created by a
contestant. After 10 to 15 minutes, the judge tried to identify the AI. To win
the big prize, worth $6,000, a bot had to fool at least 80% of the judges."

How would the bot ever fool the judges 80% of the time? To do that, it would
have to convince the judges that it was more human than the human opponent.

